# TiVo Bolt VOX apps not populating?



## ckelly33 (Oct 30, 2004)

My TiVo Bolt apps menu began populating slowly. Sometimes it would take 30 seconds. Sometimes I would get impatient and hit the main menu button and start all over. After a month or so ago I contacted TiVo. They gave me a few steps to perform (force connection, restart, etc.)

It didn't help, they actually seemed to allow even more. In ad do ition, since then my favorite apps disappear completely- not one or two, ALL of them. I would go back and reassign them only to have them disappear again a day later.

I called today, got escalated pretty quickly to a fast talking kids who insisted that my message network is the cause. I doubted him at first but after I got off the phone and really gave it some thought, I went from doubting to not believing at all.

What would my network have to do with apps populating io the box? I'm not talking using or streaming apps - or even opening apps - just having them populate in the menu where they are supposed to be!

Anyone else have this problem? Will dumping hydra help?

Funny, the guy kept telling me it was a known issue with Aria mesh networking hardware, though I told him many times I had Amplifi. I don't think he knew what he was talking about


----------



## JSearfoss (Nov 17, 2008)

I have noticed this for the last few weeks. Thought it started after the last update. In fact I just went into the apps and it took 40 seconds for them to appear. I then went to Favorite Apps and there were none. After going into and out of the Apps menu a few times my Favorite Apps came back. I don't use the apps menu very often so this might have been going on before the update and I just noticed it.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I am seeing this as well. When it happens I got back to live tv then hit the tivo button and navigate to apps again. It usually corrects and fills in.

There is a bug here.


----------



## ckelly33 (Oct 30, 2004)

Are any of you that are having this issue running a mesh network (which the TiVo tech indicated was the culprit)?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

My TE4 Roamio spends most of its life in Standby. When I take it out of Standby, there is usually a delay (up to a minute) before Apps display. If I hit OK, I get a network error. Usually within a minute I get the Apps and other items working. This started with the latest release.


----------



## JSearfoss (Nov 17, 2008)

ckelly33 said:


> Are any of you that are having this issue running a mesh network (which the TiVo tech indicated was the culprit)?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


I am not. I have a wired 75Mbps internet connection.


----------



## ckelly33 (Oct 30, 2004)

JSearfoss said:


> I am not. I have a wired 75Mbps internet connection.


Mine's wired too (though the signal does originate at an Amplifi (mesh) router and travels through a single switch before hitting the TiVo). I just don't believe that has anything at all to do with this issue - though I love how TiVo always blames another piece of equipment or your provider for the issue (I've been a TiVo customer since the first model....it's ALWAYS been this way!)


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

ckelly33 said:


> Are any of you that are having this issue running a mesh network (which the TiVo tech indicated was the culprit)?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


No Bolt having this issue is hard wired to a Gigabit switch and a 300/20 connection


----------



## paully65 (Feb 20, 2002)

I am having the same problem on my Bolt Vox also. I have Verizon 100/100 FIOS hardwired ethernet.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

ditto. Someone should open a support ticket I guess. Although my Xfinity app has never been reliable


----------



## ckelly33 (Oct 30, 2004)

Maybe it is all in my head but I think I'm seeing the other areas of my menu start to run slower as well. I might ditch Hydra tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## paully65 (Feb 20, 2002)

Well, magically, now all my apps populate immediately. Hmmmmm.


----------



## ckelly33 (Oct 30, 2004)

Yeah no issues the last few times I've tried for me either. (so much for TiVos claim that it was my mesh network lol. What a crock!)


paully65 said:


> Well, magically, now all my apps populate immediately. Hmmmmm.


Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------

